# Need help



## Scott Gunderman (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey guys new owner of a 95 s14 sr20det swap the guy I bought the car from said it needed a gasket between turbo and manifold so i ordered one and I'm looking at the one already on and it is thick i haven't seen one so think almost looks like a spacer and car is not boosting any ideas what i can do because the gasket wont fill the space


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the turbo setup OEM or is it an aftermarket installation. The OEM setup doesn't use any type of spacer; just a thin gasket. Here's a picture:


----------

